# HTST - Drying Towel Deal



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all,

Here we a bank holiday deal on our Extra Large Drying Towels.

*£4.50 FREE UK Delivery
- OR -
order 5 or more at £4 each with FREE UK Delivery*

During checkout select "Collect in Store" to avoid the postage charge.
*Please note free delivery is on the towels only*

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/super-plush-drying-towel


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure I've read this right...:speechles

1 towel £4.50 delivered just use collect in store to stop postage being added to bill?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Not sure I've read this right...:speechles
> 
> 1 towel £4.50 delivered just use collect in store to stop postage being added to bill?


Yeah


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Never enough towels, couple ordered to try out :thumb:

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

1 ordered to try..


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the orders, will be dispatched tomorrow


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

im in ! 

thanks


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

2 orderd thanks


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

5 ordered. Thanks.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Are you having problems with PayPal? Not allowing me to pay.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Are you having problems with PayPal? Not allowing me to pay.


We're having no problems that i'm aware of, plenty of orders have been coming through ok...

If it's easier I can take a card payment over the phone on 01773687980 as we're just at the unit now.

Dom


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just tried to add a few bits to my order and PayPal is not playing for me either

Ignore that ^ it's working for me now!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

gruff - I did would not work used direct card payment instead


----------



## Plane (Sep 1, 2008)

5 ordered. Paid with Paypal with no issues.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

4 Ordered, again with Paypal, no issues.

Bugger, didn't see that for another 2 quid I could have got five !! Is there any way of sending another two quid and upping the order to five?


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Rundie said:


> 4 Ordered, again with Paypal, no issues.
> 
> Bugger, didn't see that for another 2 quid I could have got five !! Is there any way of sending another two quid and upping the order to five?


PM on the way...


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Shopnshine said:


> PM on the way...


Cheers Dom, top service !! :thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in for two of your finest. PayPal was fine


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Rundie said:


> Cheers Dom, top service !! :thumb:


Not a problem, thank for your custom 

Dom


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

ordered a couple...


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Don't need them but then again, I'm not one to pass up a bargain when I see one. Now do I order 2 for £9 or go for 5 for £20?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

noticed yesterday my towels are getting a little less plush after several washes so just ordered 2 of these...:thumb:

cheers, rgds stu


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Trying to order 5 towels at the moment but PayPal being an rectum at the moment


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

And relax it's now playing ball lol


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry for the Paypal issues, can't see anything on my end to indicate an issue but will keep looking into it.

Thanks again for all the orders


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Was just checking my bank balance..but dam I cant resist an absolute bargain! order for 2 coming in!

edit: no paypal issues here.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

PayPal has been playing up for me since yesterday on 4 different sites


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> PayPal has been playing up for me since yesterday on 4 different sites


Ah good to know it's not just our site then


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

20 ordered :thumb:

Thanks Dom - Saves me looking round at Waxstock for a deal 

Thanks again


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow these are flying off the shelf Dom !!


----------



## corradokid (Apr 1, 2007)

Ordered a couple thanks


----------



## Jollygood (Feb 4, 2013)

5 ordered plus a couple of clay bars
Thanks for putting the offer on, I've always used these towels and I don't think first time users will be disappointed


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Buckweed said:


> Wow these are flying off the shelf Dom !!


They certainly are, been in to pack a few earlier


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

2 ordered :thumb:

How could I resist? :lol:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

On this , thanks 5 ordered


----------



## Dibberly (Oct 21, 2008)

These are brill

5 ordered - cheers


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Ordered one #100001107


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

5 ordered, great deal!


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

5 ordered!


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

5 ordered too. Great buy!!!


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Ordered two. Look great , 100001114


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Ordered 1 to try I think I've done it right for delivery but unsure 

Your order # is: 100001115.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Jonnybbad said:


> Ordered 1 to try I think I've done it right for delivery but unsure
> 
> Your order # is: 100001115.


Received, thanks for your order.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Gutted out of stock


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I must have caught the last one


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I must have got the last. Ordered 5 at just after 10pm. Order number 100001113. Great deal and glad I got it as I missed the last one they had.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

can i get some please!!!! out of stock currently but i want more please!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I ordered last night about half 9


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you for all of your orders, we're working through them as I speak and will have them all dispatched today!

Anyone that has ordered two towels just so you are aware they will be dispatched individually, this keeps costs down enabling us to do this deal. Any more than two towels will be dispatched together.

All dispatched via Royal Mail 48 which is usually a 2 - 3 day working service.

Larger orders will be dispatched via Parcelforce and tracking information will be emailed to you shortly.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Order placed - 100001124.

Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Got my delivery today - Thanks Dom :thumb:


----------



## Dibberly (Oct 21, 2008)

Quick and speedy delivery....now to put these to some work!!!

Cheers guys


----------



## corradokid (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine turned up today many thanks. Quick question I noticed one side of the pile is shorter than the other any preference on which side to use?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Woohoo! Ordered 10! :thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

daft question, but do these need washing before first use?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

You can wash them first, it's entirely up to you, I tend to give them a quick rinse and low dry, never had a problem with them


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

hi dom order turned up today, tested as well............impressed dries like a magnet no streaks. cheers paul


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Arrived this am - cheers Dom :thumb:


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Arrived safe and sound, thanks Dom


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Darn, missed this


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Still available mate

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/super-plush-drying-towel


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Not at that price though


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Postage is still free, But as Maniac pointed out in a pm they're now back to £5.99 rather than £4.50.

I do apologise guys, as I ordered 10, I got them for £4 each


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Haha 10 Karlos that's a lot. What are you drying a bus?


----------



## Plane (Sep 1, 2008)

Is there a problem ordering 10?

I ordered 10 alright but it's 5 for me and 5 for a mate.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine arrived today, looks pretty big and well worth the money.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

got mine too, many thanks for great offer...:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Arrived today, look to be quality products.

Thanks for the offer and excellent service


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

got mine today nice quality towel


----------



## damionp (Mar 6, 2014)

Order placed

*order # is: 100001132


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry to inform this deal has now finished. All new orders will be honored.

We will run this again in the near future!  

If you purchase 5+ it still knocks it down to £4 a towel but the postage is no longer free. We do however currently offer free delivery on orders over £35.

Any questions please don't hesitate to drop me a PM, here to help 

Cheers
Dom


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Order arrived today. Well pleased for that price. Great delivery service, thanks!


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Mine arrived today! Excellent quality! Great size! Bargain! Now to wait till the weekend


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Another happy punter here, five of these arrived today, great quality and cracking deal. Cheers !!


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

So glad to hear you are all receiving them, we aim to please here


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine arrived today also - great VFM!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Maniac said:


> Darn, missed this


Ano


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday Dom thank you, first but not the last timr illw use you guys!


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Got mine today. Perfect thank you. Cheers


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Received mine on Thursday, brilliant!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Used mine today very happy, great product :thumb:

As I'm useless with washing machine and as Mrs refuses to help with "car washing [email protected]" we did have a little incident however! I now have some purple pads and a set of very light pea green MFs :lol:

I'm guessing I should have washed my dark detailing gear separately?

:lol:


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Used mine last week. Very good and left a few blue bits of fluff but not much. Also ended up with some yellow cloths with a hint of green!
Cut one of the towels into 4 to use for wax. Really nice to use.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

this still on


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

TANNERS said:


> this still on





Shopnshine said:


> Sorry to inform this deal has now finished. All new orders will be honored.
> 
> We will run this again in the near future!
> 
> ...


Finished.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

AH i ordered em yesterday and put pick up on it 

what shall i do now ?????


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess pay for delivery, increase your order to over £35 to qualify for free delivery or drive up to see them 

Still good prices on the towels when you buy multiples it's just you don't get the free delivery you did on the HTST deal.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> Used mine today very happy, great product :thumb:
> 
> As I'm useless with washing machine and as Mrs refuses to help with "car washing [email protected]" we did have a little incident however! I now have some purple pads and a set of very light pea green MFs :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh dear, it's the first i've heard of it so I can only apologise.

Yes in future it's perhaps best to wash separately.

Dom


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

TANNERS said:


> AH i ordered em yesterday and put pick up on it
> 
> what shall i do now ?????


As MDC250 said above

If you order 5 or more they drop to £4 each and will qualify for FREE UK Delivery (Mainland)

On the HTST deal we were running them at £4.50 a towel delivered.

Hope this helps.
Regards
Dom


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pads and MFs are fine Dom just a colour change. I suspect drying towels will be fine after the initial wash :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn guess I'll have to up my order lol

if I spend another £15 can u join the orders ???? 



Just ordered 
100001209


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

TANNERS said:


> Damn guess I'll have to up my order lol
> 
> if I spend another £15 can u join the orders ????


I will drop you a PM


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I got 5 and there the muts nuts


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

Is this offer still on?


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

No....


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

This deal is now live again

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4613125#post4613125


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

5 ordered woop woop


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Deal has now finished...


----------



## diverzeusy (Dec 14, 2012)

ordered my drying towels x5 for £20 still a good buy, then got the 'kid in a sweet shop' thing! spent over £80!!!!
oh well all good gear at good prices with free post and 10% dicount with DW code so all good.:wave:


----------

